# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Drogen in Thailand

## schiene

Premprecha Dibbayawan,
Rechtsanwalt (MCI, Miami Universität)

Hände weg von Drogen

Drogendelikte enden letztendlich immer mit Verurteilungen zu Gefängnisstrafen von einem Jahr bis zu lebenslänglich oder in schweren Fällen mit der Todesstrafe! Drogenhändler können sich in der Regel ihres widerrechtlich erworbenen Reichtums nicht lange erfreuen, da sie im Anklagefalle, nur eine Frage der Zeit, große Geldmengen benötigen, um sich zu verteidigen oder verteidigen zu lassen. In den meisten Fällen werden dadurch auch die Familienmitglieder der Straftäter in Mitleidenschaft und Not gebracht. Der Traum vom schnellen Geld endet, bevor er beginnt; und an Stelle des großen Geldes bleiben Schulden, die in der Folge über viele Jahre von den Angehörigen des Straftäters abbezahlt werden müssen. Dadurch bedingt schränkt sich deren Lebensstandard auf ein Minimum ein. 

Dieser Artikel soll mithelfen, unbescholtene Leute davor zu warnen, in irgend einer Weise mit Drogen in Konflikt zu kommen. Wie aus Polizeirapporten, einschlägigen Akten und Untersuchungen zu entnehmen ist, werden viele Leute ohne jegliche „narkotische Vergangenheit“, sondern nur aus Gutgläubigkeit und Naivität in Drogendelikte verwickelt. Sie werden von sogenannten „Freunden“ oder „Barbekanntschaften“ zum Rauschmittelgenuss angestiftet oder verführt, was dann in rechtlichen Schwierigkeiten enden kann. 

Rauschmittel und Drogen sind ein langbekanntes Problem unserer Gesellschaft, welches sehr seriöse Auswirkungen auf die soziale Sicherheit und politische Stabilität von praktisch jedem Land der Welt hat. Aus diesem Grunde sind auch in Thailand viele Gesetze geschaffen worden, die sich mit Drogenmissbrauch befassen. Diese Gesetze sind Bestandteil im “Narcotics Prevention and Suppression Act 1976“ (Betäubungsmittel Vorbeugung- und Verhinderungsakt 1976) „Narcotics Act 1979“ (Suchtmittel Akt 1979) „Act on Measures for Supression of Offender in an Offence Relating to Narcotics 1991“ (Akt 1991 Vorbeugungsmaßnahmen für Täter im Verstoß gegen die Betäubungsmittelverordnung) und „Narcotic Addict Rehabilitation Act 1991” (Rehabilitation von Drogensüchtigen 1991), nicht zu vergessen der „Anti-Money Laundring Act 1999”, (Anti-Geldwäsche Akt 1999) “Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters Act. 1992” (Gegenseitiger Rechtshilfe Akt in kriminellen Angelegenheiten 1992) und „Extradition Act 1929“. (Auslieferungs Akt 1929) 

Beschreibung von Suchtmitteln 

Drogen sind im Artikel 4 des Betäubungsmittel Aktes wie folgt beschrieben: Betäubungsmittel sind jegliche Form von Chemikalien oder Substanzen, die nach Einnahme (durch Essen, Inhalieren, Rauchen, Einspritzen oder welcher Art auch immer) bemerkenswerte psychologische und/oder mentale Veränderungen und körperliche Schäden verursachen. Merkmale zeigen sich in der totalen Abhängigkeit zum Konsum dieser Mittel, verbunden mit dem stetigen Verlangen nach Erhöhung der Einnahmedosen, Entzugserscheinungen bei Nichtkonsum und körperliche Schmerzen und Zerstörung der Gesundheit. Substanzen und Chemikalien, die in Farben und Klebern enthalten sind, missbräuchlich inhaliert, rauschähnliche Zustände erzeugen oder die orale Einnahme von Teilen von Pflanzen mit betäubender Wirkung, fallen ebenfalls unter den eingangs erwähnten Artikel 4. Ebenso sämtliche Wirkstoffe mit betäubenden Eigenschaften, die für die Produktion von Betäubungsmitteln verwendet werden. Das Gesundheitsministerium hat in der „Government Gazette“ sämtliche Betäubungsmittel, diesbezügliche Chemikalien, Substanzen und Wirkstoffe veröffentlicht. Nicht unter die erwähnten Artikel fallen gewisse Formeln und Präparate von Haushaltsmedizin, welche ebenfalls Bestandteile von Betäubungsstoffen enthalten, die aber dem Heilmittelgesetz (Pharmaceutica) zugeordnet sind, da diese Präparate andere Wirkungen und medizinische Ansprüche haben. 

Betäubungsmittel (Suchtmittel oder Drogen) sind in Thailand in fünf Kategorien aufgeteilt. 

Kategorie 1: Gefährliche Betäubungsmittel, wie Heroin, Amphetamin, Methamphetamin,Ecstasy und LSD 

Kategorie 2: Gewöhnliche Betäubungsmittel, wie Coca-Blätter, Cocain, Codein, Konzentrat von Mohnblumen-Stroh, Methadon, Morphin, medizinisches Opium und reines Opium 

Kategorie 3: Betäubungsmittel, verwendet in medizinischen Formeln und Präparaten, die Wirkstoffe aus der Kategorie 2 enthalten 

Kategorie 4: Chemikalien, benötigt für die Produktion von Betäubungsmitteln, aufgeführt in den Kategorien 1 & 2, wie Acetic Anhydrid, Acetyl Chlorid, Ethylidin Diacetat, Chlorpseudoephedrin, Ergotamin, Piperonal und Safrole 

Kategorie 5: Betäubungsmittel, die nicht in den Kategorien 1-4 aufgeführt sind, wie Cannabis (Haschisch), Kratom, Papaver Somniferum Linn und Papaver Bracteatum (Extrakte aus Mohnpflanzen), Magic Mushroom 

Kommentar 

Sinn und Zweck des Betäubungsmittel-Aktes ist nicht nur die Verhinderung des illegalen Konsums von Betäubungsmitteln sondern auch die Produktion, der Import und Export von Drogen. 

Keine Person ist berechtigt, Betäubungsmittel der Kategorie 1 zu produzieren, zu importieren und exportieren, darüber zu verfügen oder in persönlichem Besitz zu haben, ausgenommen die Person ist im Besitze einer Spezialbewilligung des Ministeriums. Der Besitz von 20 Gramm von Betäubungsmitteln der Kategorie 1 wird als Verfügbarkeit von Drogen für den Wiederverkauf oder kostenlose Abgabe betrachtet. 

Keine Person ist berechtigt, Betäubungsmittel der Kategorie 2 zu produzieren, zu importieren und exportieren, ohne jegliche Ausnahme. Wie auch immer, gemäß den Bestimmungen des „Ministry of Regulation“ können Personen eine Bewilligung beantragen um über Betäubungsmittel der Kategorie 2 zu verfügen oder sie in persönlichem Besitz zu halten. 

Auf Grund dieser Regelung stellt sich die Frage: “Wenn niemand berechtigt ist, Betäubungsmittel der Kategorie 2 zu produzieren oder zu importieren, wie ist es dann möglich, diese Mittel zu besitzen?“ Wie auch immer, persönlicher Besitz von mehr als 100 Gramm Betäubungsmittel wird als Besitz (Verfügbarkeit) mit der Absicht des Wiederverkaufes oder der kostenlosen Abgabe betrachtet. 

Keine Person ist berechtigt, Betäubungsmittel der Kategorie 3 zu produzieren, zu importieren oder exportieren, vorbehältlich, es wurde eine entsprechende Bewilligung erteilt. 

Für die Kategorien 4 und 5 gilt ebenso, dass keine Person berechtigt ist, Betäubungsmittel zu produzieren, zu importieren oder exportieren, oder im persönlichen Besitz zu haben, ausgenommen, es ist eine Bewilligung vom Ministerium erteilt worden. Besitz von 10 Kilo oder mehr von Betäubungsmitteln der Kategorien 4 und 5 wird als Verfügbarkeit für den Wiederverkauf oder kostenlose Abgabe betrachtet. 

Obige Bestimmungen und Verfügungen betreffen nur den Besitz, die Absicht für Import oder Export. Die Konsumierung von Betäubungsmitteln wurde weder berücksichtigt noch aufgeführt. 

Es stellt sich auch hier die Frage, ob eine Person, welche nach Drogenkonsum erwischt wird, jedoch nicht im Besitze von Drogen ist, als Rechtsbrecher verurteilt werden kann. Sektion 57 des Betäubungsmittelaktes verbietet jeglichen Konsum von Betäubungsmitteln der Kategorien 1 und 5. Betäubungsmittel der Kategorie 2 können nur auf ärztliche Verschreibung eingenommen werden. Für den Konsum von Mitteln aus den Kategorien 3 und 4 sind keine Strafen vorgesehen. 

Der vorerwähnte Akt unterscheidet Aktivitäten wie Produktion, Import, Export, Verfügbarkeit (im persönlichem Besitz) und Konsumierung. Es gibt aber auch die Verstöße im Zusammenhang mit Drogen, betreffend Betrug und Täuschung, Behandlung, Gebrauch von Gewalt, Ausübung von Zwang oder Anstiftung anderer Personen zum Drogenkonsum. Die Strafen für solche Verstöße sind verschieden. 

Die Kardinalfrage bei Drogendelikten ist oft, ob die beim „Täter“ aufgefundenen Drogen für den Eigenkonsum, für den Wiederverkauf oder die kostenlose Abgabe bestimmt waren. Die Strafen für diese Delikte sind unterschiedlich. 

Strafmaß 

Das Strafmaß für Verstöße mit Kategorie 1 präsentiert sich wie folgt: 

Lebenslängliche Gefängnisstrafe für Produktion, Import und Export von Drogen 

Todesstrafe für Handel mit Drogen (Produktion schließt auch die Verpackung oder Umpackung mit ein). 

Beispiel: Eine Person füllt Drogen aus einem großen „Behälter“ in kleinere „Behälter“ um. Diese Aktion wird gemäß Entscheidung des Obersten Gerichts als Produktion betrachtet. 

5 Jahre Gefängnis bis lebenslänglich und Geldstrafen von Baht 50.000 bis 500.000 für den persönlichen Besitz von 100 Gramm oder weniger von Drogen aus reiner Substanz für Eigenkonsum, Wiederverkauf oder kostenlose Abgabe. 

Lebenslänglich oder Todesstrafe für den persönlichen Besitz von mehr als 100 Gramm von Drogen aus reiner Substanz für Eigenkonsum, Wiederverkauf oder kostenlose Abgabe. 

1 bis 10 Jahre Gefängnis und Geldstrafen von Baht 10.000 bis 100.000 für den persönlichen Besitz von 20 Gramm oder weniger von Drogen aus reiner Substanz für Eigenkonsum, Wiederverkauf oder kostenlose Abgabe. 

Die Konsumierung von Drogen kann mit Strafen von 6 Monaten bis 10 Jahre Gefängnis und Geldstrafen von Baht 5.000 bis 100.000 geahndet werden. 

Merke: 

Ausländer, welche sich gegen die Betäubungsmittelgesetze schuldig machen, werden nach Verbüßen ihrer Strafe in Thailand als „persona non grata“ des Landes verwiesen. (Auslieferungsakt 1929) 
Quelle:
http://www.pattayablatt.com/001/Rechtspraxis.shtml

----------


## schiene

*Laut dem Vize-Generalsekretär des Betäubungsmittelkontrollamtes, Sukhum Opasnipat, soll Thailand bis 2015 Drogenfrei sein.
"Im Rahmen der Kampagne Drug-Free ASEAN 2015 sei er zuversichtlich, dass es in drei Jahren in Thailand kein Rauschgift mehr geben werde. 
Man bekämpfe nicht nur den Opiumanbau im eigenen Land, sondern helfe auch bei der Finanzierung der Drogenbekämpfung in anderen Ländern wie Burma."*
Da ist aber jemand sehr optimistisch!!
Selbst wenn der Anbau von Drogen unterbunden wird,es gibt immer mehr synthetische Drogen welche überall hergestellt werden können.Diese neuen "modernen"
Drogen machen meist schon nach 1-3 maligen Konsum abhängig.So kann man gleich die Konsumenten auch als Dealer einsetzten da sie ja den Konsum auch 
finanzieren müssen.Hohe Strafen schrecken da auch wenig ab.Somit ist es fast unmöglich ein Land "Drogenfrei" zu machen.
Ich halte diese Aussage von Sukhum Opasnipat für masslos übertrieben,auch wenn es wünschenswert wäre.

----------


## maeeutik

> [B]...unmöglich ein Land "Drogenfrei" zu machen. Ich halte diese Aussage von Sukhum Opasnipat für masslos übertrieben,...


...unaufrichtig und letztlich sogar duemmlich weil es fuer Jedermann offensichtlich ist, dass eine solche Rede Unsinniges behauptet.
Ich pflichte Dir bei.
Thailaendische Offizielle koennen wohl nicht anders - sie muessen in Wort und Tat, dem aus ihrer Sicht niederen Volk, regelmaessig unrealistische Visionen aufdraengen, die sie dann mit Gruenden die sie bei den boesen Widersachern sehen, irgendwann zuruecknehmen oder mit gewaltsamen Aktionen eine alles uebergreifende Bereinigung herbeirufen.

maeeutik

----------


## schiene

hier eine Doku über Sandra Gregory welche in Thailand beim Drogenschmuggel erwischt wurde

----------


## schiene

*"Die thailändischen Behörden haben am Freitag einen der grössten Drogenfunde der letzten Jahre gemacht. Wie die Polizei mitteilte, wurden bei einer Kontrolle in der Provinz Chiang Rai an der Grenze zu Burma vier Millionen Methamphetamin-Tabletten an Bord eines Kleinlasters entdeckt.*
*Zwei Verdächtige konnten fliehen und liessen 34 Rucksäcke mit jeweils rund 120'000 Tabletten der auch als Meth oder Chrystal bekannten Droge zurück. Die Pakete wurden bewacht von Spezialkräften der Polizei zur Ausstellung in die Hauptstadt Bangkok geflogen. Die seit vergangenem August amtierende Regierung hat die Drogenbekämpfung zur Priorität erklärt."* 
Quelle:
http://www.blick.ch/news/thailaendis...id1790854.html

----------


## schiene

Die Augsburgerin jobbte erst in Hotels, dann verkaufte sie Drogen. Ein Richter verurteilte sie jetzt zu sechs Jahren Haft


"Es war das unbeschwerte Leben unter Palmen, von dem Jasmin M. aus Augsburg (Bayern) träumte. Aber dann ging ihr das Geld aus... 

Weil die 30-jährige Deutsche in Thailand mit dem lebensgefährlichen Rauschmittel Crystal Meth handelte, wurde sie zu sechs Jahren Gefängnis verurteilt. 

Bereits seit September vergangenen Jahres sitzt die junge Aussteigerin auf der Insel Koh Yao Noi im Südwesten Thailands hinter Gittern.

Wie konnte sie bloß in den Drogensumpf abrutschen?

Nach einem Touristik-Studium wandert Jasmin M. nach Asien aus, arbeitet in Hotels und in der Immobilien-Branche. 2007 verliert sie ihren Job, hat Geldsorgen, beginnt Drogen zu konsumieren und zu verkaufen.

„Zweimal wurde sie erwischt, beim dritten Mal konnte sie sich nicht mehr rausreden“, erzählt einer ihrer deutschen Freunde. 

Zwei Jahre wird Jasmin M. vermutlich im Thai-Knast ausharren müssen. Der Freund: „Die Reststrafe kann sie eventuell in Deutschland verbüßen.“
Quelle:
http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/gefa...9572.bild.html

.

----------


## schiene

*InThailand festgenommener Österreicher auf Kaution frei*

"Ein am vergangenen Freitag in Thailand wegen Drogenbesitzes festgenommener Österreicher ist bereits wenige Stunden später gegen eine Kaution in der Höhe von umgerechnet 1.230 Euro freigelassen worden. Bei dem 51-Jährigen wurden Medikamente sowie geringe Mengen Drogen sichergestellt. Die thailändische Polizei möchte die Substanzen nun in einem Labor untersuchen lassen. Solange die polizeilichen Ermittlungen laufen, darf der Österreicher das Land nicht verlassen, berichtete der Sprecher des Außenministeriums, Peter Launsky-Tieffenthal, am Montag.
Der Mann war am Freitag in Begleitung seiner deutschen Lebensgefährtin von Polizisten in der thailändischen Kleinstadt Aranyaprathet im Bezirk Sa Kaeo beim Grenzübergang zu Kambodscha festgenommen worden. Die Medikamente hatte der Österreicher aus gesundheitlichen Gründen bei sich. Thailand hat strenge Suchtmittelgesetze. Das Außenministerium warnt immer wieder vor den Konsequenzen von Drogenbesitz. (APA, 19.3.2012)"
Quelle:
http://derstandard.at/1331779979685/...f-Kaution-frei

----------


## schiene

BANGKOK 
 Die Polizei hat am Donnerstag illegale Betäubungsmittel mit einem Straßenverkaufswert von rund 400. Millionen Baht beschlagnahmt und bisher einen Drogenhändler verhaften können.
Der stellvertretende Premierminister Chalerm Yubamrung erschien persönlich auf der Pressenkonferenz in Begleitung des nationalen Polizeichefs Priewpan Damapong und Metropolitan Police Abteilungschef Winai Thongsong, um der geglückten Drogenrazzia beizuwohnen.

Der 35-jährige Pathomthat J. war nur einer von mehreren Handlangern, so wie er es den Ermittlern in einem Geständnis mitgeteilt hatte. Der Kopf der Drogenbande, Supawat K. (40), ist immer noch nicht gefasst worden. Pathomthat sagte, dass Supawat einen Shop mit gebrauchten Fahrzeugen in Bangkok eröffnet hatte, um seine Drogen-Geschäfte zu verschleiern. Seine Drogen hatte er in einem Haus in Pathum Thanis Bezirk Lam Lukka untergebracht.

Bei der Durchsuchung des Hauses fanden die Beamten mehr als eine Millionen Methamphetamin-Pillen oder Yaa-Baa und 20 Kilogramm Crystal Meth oder Ice. Darüber hinaus wurden 20 Sparbücher verschiedener Banken, 10 Luxus-Autos und zwei Schrotflinten sichergestellt. Eine Fahndung nach Supawat und seinen Komplizen ist eingeleitet worden.
Quelle:
http://www.wochenblitz.com/nachricht...nfisziert.html

----------


## schiene

*200 Beamte kontrollieren Koh Lipe* 
25.03.2012
SATUN – Die örtliche Polizei von Koh Lipe ging mit Hilfe von Polizisten aus der ganzen Provinz am Samstag gegen Drogendealer und Konsumenten vor. Die Insel, die zum Amphur Muang gehört wird zur Zeit von einem 200 Mann starken Team kontrolliert, um dem Drogenhandel und Konsum einen Riegel zu zuschieben.
Acht verdächtige Orte wurden bereits kontrolliert. Gefunden wurde neben einer unbekannten Menge an Marihuana weitere Utensilien, die zum Konsum von Drogen hilfreich sind. 52 Personen, darunter Thailänder wie auch Ausländer, wurden bereits einer Urinprobe unterzogen. Bei sechs Personen war das Resultat positiv auf Marihuana und bei einer Person auf Yaba getestet worden. Weitere sieben verdächtige Orte werden noch kontrolliert.
Quelle:
http://www.wochenblitz.com/nachricht...tml#contenttxt

----------


## schiene

22. März 2012,    
*Vier Polizisten in Thailand wegen Drogengeschäften festgenommen*
In Thailand sind vier Polizisten festgenommen worden, die offenbar mit eigens beschlagnahmten Drogen im Wert von umgerechnet 760.000 Euro handeln wollten. Wie die Polizei am Mittwoch (Ortszeit) mitteilte, wurden die vier Beamten sowie ein Zivilist am Dienstagabend in einem Vorort der Hauptstadt Bangkok festgenommen. Sie hätten Metamphetamine in Form von mehr als 300.000 Tabletten sowie von fünf Kilogramm Crystal bei sich gehabt. Der Gesamtwert der Drogen betrage 30 Millionen Baht (760.000 Euro).
Quelle:
http://www.stern.de/news2/aktuell/vi...n-1803643.html

----------


## schiene

Die Polizei beschlagnahmte am Donnerstagabend in einem Haus in Samut Sakhon mehr als 1,7 Millionen Methamphetamin Pillen oder Yaba und verhaftete vier Verdächtige. Die Drogen haben einen geschätzten Straßenverkaufswert von 500 Millionen Baht. Die Polizei erklärte, dass sie einen Hinweis erhalten hätten, dass aus Nord-Thailand eine große Menge Drogen geschmuggelt wurde. Die vier Festgenommenen erzählten, dass die Pillen von einem großen Drogennetzwerk aus dem Norden geschmuggelt wurden, um dann in verschiedenen Gebieten des Landes verkauft zu werden.
Quelle:
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingn...d-pills-seized

----------


## schiene

Ein Bericht aus dem Focus...

"Drogen wie Crystal Meth fluten Thailand, China und Malaysia: Die Behörden haben im Vorjahr 226 Millionen Pillen Designerdrogen beschlagnahmt, es gab fast 400 000 Festnahmen. Experten warnen indessen vor den verheerenden Folgen des Crystal-Konsums."
hier gehts weiter...
Quelle:
UN-Drogenbericht zeigt: Horrordroge Crystal Meth boomt in Asien - Sucht - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

----------

